# Finally Came Over...



## mentalflex (Jan 7, 2015)

Uncle Z asked me to come over here and check out the site.  I obliged and here I am.... I am a little guy, compete in the bantams (health issues held me back in  weight), but only 5'1".  I'm upping the weight this offseaon and am looking forward to some new muscle. 

As far as my history, I've been training seriously  since I was 13 and am now 27, so more than half my life has been spent  dedicated to the iron.  I have had numerous pursuits, from powerlifting,  to military preparation training (but landed an awesome job and never  enlisted), to bodybuilding.  I first competed at 16 and did several  shows throughout college and put bodybuilding by the wayside after I  graduated to get my career together and focus on me health, as it had  deteriorated from a pituitary condition I have. In 2012 I got back on  stage but after several months of gaining weight, I was struck with a GI  infection and lost 40lbs.  It took several months to recover and this  past year I stepped back on stage, winning my class at 2 shows.  I have  very strong knowledge of DC training and have worked with and continue  to seek out help from Dr. Scott Stevenson.  I've been in close contact  with Scott for about 4.5 years and try to learn all I can from his  expertise. 

I am very in tune with the science behind this sport  and also do things myself just to gain the experience.  I've done  intermittent fasting to determine the effects on my physique, I've tried  going ovo-lacto vegetarian to see the results... I experiment so that I  can help others. 

I look forward to learning from others here and hope I can contribute a few useful tidbits as well.

I attached a few pics from my last show...


----------



## Riles (Jan 7, 2015)

Welcome aboard


----------



## bushmaster (Jan 7, 2015)

Welcome to the board, I have seen you around PM.


----------



## mentalflex (Jan 7, 2015)

bushmaster said:


> Welcome to the board, I have seen you around PM.



Thanks! Yes, I am on a few boards... I recall I joined here a long time ago but never followed up


----------



## bushmaster (Jan 7, 2015)

mentalflex said:


> Thanks! Yes, I am on a few boards... I recall I joined here a long time ago but never followed up


Always nice to see new people here.  Check out ASF and my subforum, I am deathadder on pm.


----------



## brazey (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## mentalflex (Jan 8, 2015)

bushmaster said:


> Always nice to see new people here.  Check out ASF and my subforum, I am deathadder on pm.



ASF?  Which subforum is your?



brazey said:


> Welcome to the community!



Thank you


----------



## bushmaster (Jan 8, 2015)

mentalflex said:


> ASF?  Which subforum is your?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


Anabolicsteroidforum.com. Pharmalogic Labs is my subforum.


----------



## sixsix250 (Jan 8, 2015)

Welcome brother


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## mentalflex (Jan 13, 2015)

Thank you for the welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome to IMF.


----------



## kmart310 (Jan 17, 2015)

Free giveaway on our sub fourm on anabolic America. One guess and put the bottle of your choose under the number you guess. You have to go to our sub fourm to guess under sponsor. Anabolic America. Also I will answer Amy questions within a hour so pm a way. Pm me with any questions and I'll be right there. Got to sponsor and look under anabolic America. Also we have a site www.anabolicamerica.net

kmartone10 for 10 % off


----------

